# Diagnosed with liver problem



## Eln (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi, I am 28 years old and I am suffering from leaky gas for the last 10 years. I will tell you what I discovered to be the cause of my leaky gas bellow.

When I was young (17 years old) I had an accident with my bike in which I noticed a big pain in the abdomen region. In this accident I had an injury in my bile duct which caused this terrific pain in the abdomen region. Because it was untreated it caused a damage to the liver causing Ammonia and bilirubin levels to go high. Although my liver stopped working properly, I didnt noticed a dramatic change in my life except of some changes in my personality (I had anexiety, I get nervous quickly, i couldnt think clearly and so on). At 23 years old and After taking some antibiotics and antidepressants for prostate infection I started feeling some big changes in my life. I had difficulty in thinking and concentrating and memory, I had appropriate behavior and I didnt enjoy life.

What happened is clear to me and to my doctors. Although all liver enzymes are normal. My liver cant filter Ammonia and bilirubin. It is medically known as hepatic encephalopathy. I did an ultrasound and an MRI for the abdomen region and was fine. Beside this I did a gastroscopy and colonoscopy and was fine. All blood tests were normal except of Ammonia and bilirubin.

Because my liver cant filter toxins i have brain function problems (cant think clearly, cant concentrate properly, I have problem in my memory etc).

I recommend to you not to take any drug because if you have problem in the liver it will cause to liver failure.

I recommend to you to do some blood tests like Ammonia and bilirubin. And remember if you have high bilirubin levels dont be idiots to believe your doctor that it is Syndrome Gilbert. It isnt. It is a type of chirossis in which the liver doesnt clear toxins from your body. I currently take 2000 mg of vitamin C for its antioxidant effect. Without Vitamin C I have brain function problems.

I know another 30 years old man who had the same symptoms and he also had a problem in the liver. So our problem is not identified by doctors because it is a problem of another more serious health problem.

Thank you for reading my point of view I will try to answer all your questions.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

I'm happy you're on the road to recovery. I've done all sorts of scans that came up negative, will consider more specific tests. Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Eln (Aug 6, 2017)

This type of liver disease cannot be proven by scan you must do blood test for Ammonia and bilirubin.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Eln said:


> Hi, I am 28 years old and I am suffering from leaky gas for the last 10 years. I will tell you what I discovered to be the cause of my leaky gas bellow.
> 
> When I was young (17 years old) I had an accident with my bike in which I noticed a big pain in the abdomen region. In this accident I had an injury in my bile duct which caused this terrific pain in the abdomen region. Because it was untreated it caused a damage to the liver causing Ammonia and bilirubin levels to go high. Although my liver stopped working properly, I didnt noticed a dramatic change in my life except of some changes in my personality (I had anexiety, I get nervous quickly, i couldnt think clearly and so on). At 23 years old and After taking some antibiotics and antidepressants for prostate infection I started feeling some big changes in my life. I had difficulty in thinking and concentrating and memory, I had appropriate behavior and I didnt enjoy life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eln (Aug 6, 2017)

And remember not to smoke. I damaged my liver by smoking cigarettes for 3 years


----------



## GURUSgetOUT (Jul 31, 2017)

So you got LG and you got cured treating your liver? I dont think i understand what is going on. How is your diet? what change have you been experiencing? How are you feeling different ?

Are you taking anything else for your liver?


----------



## julien514 (Jul 5, 2018)

So aside from taking vitamin C, do you do anything else to avoid symptoms. Are your stools ok?


----------

